# Drain tap



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, anyone know where the drain tap is for the Truma water heater on a 2008 Auto sleeper Symbol. Please.


Bob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bob

it's likely to be underneath the boiler, start there?


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If its the one with the yellow butterfly it should be around the water heater on the cold inlet feed to the boiler.


kev kands services for all your caravan and motorhome needs


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

First Motorhome I have bought that I cannot see the water heater. I guess it is under the nearside long seat, but enclosed where the battery is. Apart from undoing 4 screws and taking the top off, I see no other way of getting to it. Seems strange to me.

bob


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Its got to have one bob its a pressure relief valve as well as the point to drain down the water heater must be there somewhere.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about looking underneathe the 'van for any pipes that stick out from the floor?  :roll: Obviously in the morning - a bit dark now :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, the morning it shall be


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

let us know bob when and where it is .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There are several pictures of the Symbol on the web which show the flue of the heater on the offside midships. By looking at where the cooker is I think it is inside the offside bed locker.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Depending on the year, the water heater is on the floor under the wardrobe, the drain valve is on the floor under the long bench next to the leisure battery. It has a red plastic lift up "lever".

There is also a plastic water barrel type water drain on the outside of the van, this is for draining the fresh water tank only.

Drew


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Depending on the year, the water heater is on the floor under the wardrobe, the drain valve is on the floor under the long bench next to the leisure battery. It has a red plastic lift up "lever".
> 
> There is also a plastic water barrel type water drain on the outside of the van, this is for draining the fresh water tank only.
> 
> Drew


Thanks Drew, the year is 2008 and under the wardrobe is the gas bottle place. Have no fear I will find it.

bob


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look here, this may help. Page 9-6.

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/uploads/handbooks/2009/Symbol 2009 handbook.pdf

Regards

Drew


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi to all who helped me. Found the drain tap, not a problem. Now have severe electrical problems with the leisure side. I think it is some of the relays playing up. No electrics to the fridge, I mean the electric ignition switch does not work. Same with the cooker. Also Control panel above the back doors is also dying. Not bad for a 2 year old vehicle. No doubt it will be fixed under warranty. All that and only 6000 miles on the clock.

Bob


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Normally, when more than one piece of equipment fails it is down to a blown fuse.

Might I suggest that you check your fuses. This is better done with a meter or fuse tester, sometimes a fuse looks good by sight but is faulty.

Regards

Drew


----------

